# Mac nc42 too orange on my typical Indian skin



## rohini (Dec 15, 2012)

Hi, I was color matched to nc42 Mac foundation.  When I put it on at home however, the foundation is very orangy.  What to do?  The Mac store is 80 miles away so I can't rush over to ask.


----------



## Zorgon3000 (Dec 16, 2012)

You can try buffing it out with a face powder that matches you better. Make sure you blend the foundation into your neck though..


----------

